# Dämpferwechsel beim Bergwerk Faunus



## bergwerk66 (6. März 2009)

Hi, Leute.
Hab einen Dämpferwechsel an meinem Bergwerk Faunus vorgenommen.Einen DT-Swiss 225 ´´190´´,kann mir vieleicht einer sagen was oder Wie ich die Buchsenbereite ermitteln kann,oder vieleicht hat einer das gleiche Ding verbaut und kann mir die Buchsenbreite durchgeben ´´wäre echt dankbar´´hab nähmlich kein Mechanikerauge´´.Danke.


----------



## SLichti (7. März 2009)

@bergwerk66
Du benötigst vorne am Oberrohr 22 mm Buchsen mit einer 8er Bohrung, hinten genau so, sofern die silbernen Buchsen noch beiliegen. Ansonsten kannst Du auch die 42 mm Buchsen verwenden!
Bitte beim Ausbau darauf achten, dass in jedem Fall ein Bolzen mit Schaft für die Befestigung an der Wippe verwendet wurde! Die Schrauben mit durchgehendem Gewinde sollten getauscht werden...

rideOn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerk66 (7. März 2009)

SLichti schrieb:


> @bergwerk66
> Du benötigst vorne am Oberrohr 22 mm Buchsen mit einer 8er Bohrung, hinten genau so, sofern die silbernen Buchsen noch beiliegen. Ansonsten kannst Du auch die 42 mm Buchsen verwenden!
> Bitte beim Ausbau darauf achten, dass in jedem Fall ein Bolzen mit Schaft für die Befestigung an der Wippe verwendet wurde! Die Schrauben mit durchgehendem Gewinde sollten getauscht werden...
> 
> rideOn


Hi ..SLICHTI::
DU MEINST ICH KANN DIE ROCK-SHOX BUCHSEN MIT DEN SWISS BUCHSEN KOMPINIEREN?.. vielen dank für deinen tipp..Kannst mir gerne noch infos geben..bin echt dankbar..
grüßle bergwerk66


----------

